# Sram 22 with 10 Speed Cassette?



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Unfortunately the wheelset on my new bike will not except a 11 speed cassette. 

I am considering running a full 11 speed sram 22 group (prolly new rival or force) but plan to run it 10 speed with a 10 speed cassette. Any idea if that will work?


----------



## bikepro (Jan 22, 2006)

stunzeed said:


> Unfortunately the wheelset on my new bike will not except a 11 speed cassette.
> 
> I am considering running a full 11 speed sram 22 group (prolly new rival or force) but plan to run it 10 speed with a 10 speed cassette. Any idea if that will work?


While I can't immediately find any information on it, you need to determine the cog spacing for 10 speed and for 11 speed. I doubt they are the same, but a fraction of a mm may not make a difference.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

You are most likely going to have sloppy shifting - that gaps are different between the cogs. See if you can get a new free hub for your wheel that will accommodate 11 speeds.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

How about an Edco cassette?


----------

